# Epson R1800 and Artanium bulk ink problems



## jakt (Jul 28, 2007)

I just set up a brand new Epson r1800, i connected the Artanium bulk ink system and installed everything as instructed. Problem is nothing will print. It looks like its printing but nothing is printed to the paper? Anyone know how to fix this or what I am doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It sounds like you don't have the ink flowing through the lines. Some bulk systems have clamps right after the connectors to the bags. Check to see if you have these and if they are released. Also, look to make sure that the ink is running through the bulk lines all the way into the printhead. If not, run some head cleanings till you get a good nozzle check. If this does not help, try and call the distributor that sold you the product. They should know more about the specific bulk ink system you purchased. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## aryjk04 (Feb 28, 2007)

jakt,

We're also having problems with the R1800 & Artanium bulk ink system, though we are getting it to print. Problem for us is, the color is way off. We contacted Coastal Business (where we bought the system) but all they could tell us was to clean the heads, which we've done numerous times. 

Has anyone else had problems with this printer/ink combo, and if so, what helped?


----------



## TooGoob (Jul 20, 2007)

When installing the R1800 bulk ink system for ArTainium ink be sure and prime the cartridges fully before inserting them into the printer. Also check if any clips are closed and the valve on the bag is lined up with the line (open). It may take around 6-8 head cleanings to get a perfect nozzle check so be patient.

As for color matching here is a link that explains some of the problems when matching colors.
dyesubinks.com/help/index.php?tab=Color%20Matching&helpsel=59

You can also check for other help there as well for many common problems

Roy


----------



## jakt (Jul 28, 2007)

aryjk04 said:


> jakt,
> 
> We're also having problems with the R1800 & Artanium bulk ink system, though we are getting it to print. Problem for us is, the color is way off. We contacted Coastal Business (where we bought the system) but all they could tell us was to clean the heads, which we've done numerous times.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with this printer/ink combo, and if so, what helped?


 
I've got it printing now, my chips from the bulk ink system were bad. I have printed out a couple of test one with the Artanium ICC and one just standard. Both were way off. The one i did with just the standard setting was alot closer than the Artanium ICC. Let me know if you get a good color match and how.
Thanks.


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a question regarding the R1800 bulk system, after you set up your printer how often should you run it ? In other words, I heard that the system cannot sit idle long b/c it gums up. Is it a good idea to run something every couple of days or so ?

Thanks Mike


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike,

The general rule is "a print a day keeps the head cleanings away". The way that I look at it is I would rather run a print a day and give it away as a promotional item that could generate me more sales down the road than waste the same amount ink in head cleanings. This is the negative to having a bulk system. But, the cost savings from cartridges is just too much. Your only other option is to go with a larger printer that does not use a bulk system - but, the prices jumps up significantly.


----------



## aryjk04 (Feb 28, 2007)

TooGoob said:


> When installing the R1800 bulk ink system for ArTainium ink be sure and prime the cartridges fully before inserting them into the printer. Also check if any clips are closed and the valve on the bag is lined up with the line (open). It may take around 6-8 head cleanings to get a perfect nozzle check so be patient.
> 
> As for color matching here is a link that explains some of the problems when matching colors.
> dyesubinks.com/help/index.php?tab=Color%20Matching&helpsel=59
> ...


Thanks for the link, the reddish tone they described is exactly the problem I'm having. When I get back to the shop on Monday, I'll try setting the scanner & CorelDraw to Adobe RGB & see if that corrects the problem. I'll be sure to let you guys know, since there seems to be more than one person having problems with this setup.


----------



## jktillery1 (Mar 4, 2008)

all of my r1800 printers are going out on me. 3 in the past month the top 2 ligts are blinking and they seem frooze up can anyone tell me what's going on they are set up with sublijet ink thanks


----------



## Dan Supplies (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi !!
When the 2 ligts in the top are blinking means that the ink waste tank is overfloding and the the printer stops. To fixed the problem you have to find a program that can delete this erro and then you can continue printing..

Sorry for my bad english..

Best regards,
Michael 
www.dansupplies.dk


----------



## Dan Supplies (Aug 3, 2008)

I forgot to say that the Epson 1400, is much better to dye sublimation than Epson R1800 because the head is not clogging so easy as the Epson R1800


----------



## jktillery1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dan Supplies said:


> Hi !!
> When the 2 ligts in the top are blinking means that the ink waste tank is overfloding and the the printer stops. To fixed the problem you have to find a program that can delete this erro and then you can continue printing..
> 
> Sorry for my bad english..
> ...


 thanks for the info and there's nothing bad about your english


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

I have saved this page in case I have problems. I have had my R1800 for going on two years now, and the only thing I have had to do is reset the chip on one cartridge. Sometimes I goes days without printing, and just print on a plain A4 before I start. Also what made me feel a bit ill, is that they say to look at your printer as a consumable. So I am going to start putting away a bit each month towards a new printer, so I dont get caught with a big expense when I do need a new one.

Gemais


----------

